# Kompassrose zeichnen, kann jemand helfen?



## tutorial-hilfe (7. März 2006)

Hallo, 

ich möchte gerne eine Kompassrose zeichnen wie im angehängten Bild zu sehen ist. Gibt es dafür ein passendes Tutorial? Oder kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das am effektivsten anstelle?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tutorial-Hilfe


----------



## McAce (7. März 2006)

hm bis Punkt 9 und einigen kleinen änderungern was die Gradzahl angeht dürfte dir damit geholfen sein.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...ale-mehrfarbig.html?highlight=mediamarkt+logo


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1164354-post2.html

McAce


----------



## chmee (7. März 2006)

Eine Kompaßrose besteht aus 22,5° Einteilungen.

Mach Dir erstmal mit den Hilfslinien nen Mittelpunkt.
Du malst also eine Linie, diese duplizierst Du und per [STRG]+T drehst Du sie dann um
diesen Wert (Eingabe numerisch). Das mehrmals.
In einer Ebene über den Linien nen Auswahl-Kreis ziehen von der Mitte mit, ich glaube [SHIFT] und [ALT]. Da Hintergrundfarbe reinfüllen.
Danach nen Kreis per Auswahl und Stroke/Umriß malen ( Rechte Maustaste ).

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Da war jemand schneller


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (7. März 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Hab es fertig, eigentlich eine schöne Übung für einen Anfänger 

MfG


----------



## Leola13 (7. März 2006)

Hai,

... und mit welcher Anleitung bist du zum Ziel gekommen ? 
Mit der von hier odermit der von PSD ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (7. März 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> ... und mit welcher Anleitung bist du zum Ziel gekommen ?
> Mit der von hier odermit der von PSD ?
> ...



Die hier genannten Empfehlungen haben mir sehr geholfen und mit etwas experimentieren hat es dann auch ganz gut funktioniert.

MfG


----------

